# Savory Cheesecakes and new types of apps



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas on some new holiday Christmas apps or cheesecakes. I have plenty ideas/ items for passing but am so stuck on thinking of a few new stationary cheeses or spreads. I'm just so over it when it comes to cheese platters and crudités...blah, blah blah...humbug....but everyone wants them. what can I do to liven them up a bit? Im Pinterested out.....boring!!

Thanks for any ideas!

heidi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

*Roasted Garlic and Brie Cheesecake*, a savory blend of roasted garlic, brie, and cream cheese baked in a walnut crust and served with bosc pears and toasted walnuts and drizzled with a balsamic syrup

*Smoked Salmon Cheesecake*, a savory blend of applewood smoked salmon, lemon zest, caraway, and cream cheese baked in a pine nut crust and served with sauteed Granny smith apples and drizzled with an apple cider reduction

*Belle Chevre Torta*, goat cheese layered with sautéed spinach, coarsely mashed black eyed peas, and flour tortillas, baked in a hot oven and topped with a roasted red bell pepper sauce


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Roasted garlic and brie cheesecake. Im going to play with that later this week, thanks for the idea cheflayne.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Have fun with it Lagom. Soon, but not right now, too crazy busy, I want to play around with a cambozola cheesecake. LOL, that is as far as I have gotten with it. So it goes...


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheese apps

Goat cheese torte layered with basil pesto and sundried tomato pesto
Brie truffles : whipped brie, bourbon,cracked black pepper & pink peppercorns rolled in bavarian rye crumbs
Brie terrine with bleu cheese and gorgonzola
Baked brie in puff pastry with truffle honey
Baked brie bundles(purses) in puff pastry with fig preserves and pecans
Fig and mascarpone phyllo bites
Appetizer sized cheese arepas...(something gooey like smoked mozzarella & smoked provolone)
'The joy of cocktails and hor d'oeuvres' book by Bev Bennett has a wonderful appetizer cheesecake with a stilton layer and a cream cheese/watercress/parsley layer with a wheat cracker crust that i have used many times. I don't have the book with me so can't look it up but maybe you can. as a side note, that little book is full of great recipes....the brie terrine and the rainbow vegetable terrine are both wonderful.....i made them both recently so have a few photos in galleries under canapes if you want a look-see.

joey


----------



## daviimandel (Jan 7, 2013)

Crudites.jpg




__
daviimandel


__
Dec 6, 2013












  








IMG_6822_new.jpg




__
daviimandel


__
Dec 6, 2013












  








Crudites.jpg




__
daviimandel


__
Dec 6, 2013








Some other ways to serve crudites.


----------



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh, my gosh...where are my manners, sorry. Thank you for the great ideas..lov'in the sound of Brie Truffles and the garlic and brie cheesecake. Smoked Salmon cheesecake needs to be looked into for my own pleasure!!! Thanks. I hope everyone is having a great Christmas Season so far!!

Heidi


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

savory cheesecakes and stationary cheese hors d'oeuvres

Gorgonzola cheesecake with pistachio crust topped with port poached pears ( vegetarian)

Cheddar, pecan and red pepper jelly cheesecake (gf, vegetarian)

Tuscan pesto and sundried tomato cheesecake(gf, vegetarian)

Spinach, artichoke, olive and feta cheesecake (gf, vegetarian)

Sundried Tomato, Pinenut and Feta Cheese Torta  (gf, vegetarian)

Black Bean, Roasted Corn and Cheddar Torta  ( vegetarian)

Smoky Anchovy and Cream Cheese Torta - anchovies, smoked paprika, butter and cream cheese

Smoked Salmon and Goats Cheese Terrine topped with thinly sliced cucumbers (done just before serving) and salmon caviar roe.

Smoked Trout Cheesecake

Fig Almond and Date Cheesecake

you can see that the possibilities are endless - sometimes we bake the cheesecakes, but more often than not we just mix cream cheese and the various ingredients whipped together then layered. For example one of our standbys is cream cheese mixed up with crushed fresh garlic, dried oregano, dried basil and crushed dried red pepper flakes (a homemade version of rondele cheese) We then alternately layer this with fresh pesto and a homemade sundried tomato pesto or even a jarred version of adjvar - a eastern european red pepper and eggplant spread. It's pretty, delicious and easy. You can make several small ones instead of one large to keep displays fresh looking and dot around the table. Trick is to use a container or vessel that you line a large piece of plastic wrap, start with some colored mixture on bottom even a few pinenuts or herbs, then layer in the cream cheese mixture and alternative colored mixtures (one or more). Caterwrap the entire vessel and Refrigerate. When you get to the party you can unmold onto a plate or platter and surround with crackers or veggie discs. Alternatively you can use a pretty clear vessel and make layers. Another pretty way to garnish a cheesecake torta or ball is to use edible flowers which you would place after unmolding onto plate - pansies work really well.

You can see some examples in one of my old blog posts here

you can use a crust or not, sometimes I just dust the bottom of the pan with paprika + breadcrumbs or finely crushed blue corn chips to add some color

EndFragment

Served with crackers, sliced baguettes & corn tortilla chipsif you included corn tortilla chips and veggies with the selection (and keep them in a seperate basket then you have gluten free options 

for those who need them which is more and more these days)

gorgonzola and nut encrusted green grapes - basically mix cream cheese with gorgonzola dulce, schmear on firm crisp seedless green grapes and roll in crushed nuts - pistachios or walnuts or almonds are great - pecans work too but make sure you toast them first (ditto for walnuts) Arrange platter to look like grape leaf cluster.

brie and apple sage goo (schroom girl's expression that I have adopted over the years) - slice up your favorite apple and sautee in pan with a good amount of fresh sage (not dried) and brown sugar or agave. I used maple agave recently. Can use other fruit too for example I also made an stationary appetizer last night mixing goats cheese with marscapone and layering with pears sauteed with fresh thyme and maple agave- served on mini cocktail biscuits..

you can pipe any of these cream cheese mixtures in to mini wonton cups or mini ice cream cones

nestle the cones in rock salt, or brown rice or colored beans for a pretty display

bigger cones (like the water fountain drinking cones) of cheese mixtures like

shredded cheddar, corn, green chilis, jalepeno, mayo, sour cream, chili sauce. - makes a delicious mixture,

nestle some in the bottom of the cone (could be a clear acrylic cone or shot glass like daviimandel was showing for crudite),

we used two pretzel sticks popping out of the cone- cute display and delicious.

most of these cheese mixtures also work well served in mini cocktail biscuits - which can be made up a day ahead and stored flat well wrapped. Great for table displays or passing. Alternatively you can spread or pipe on crostinis or fresh artisan bread slices. Use a raison walnut bread with a goats cheese or triple creme brie or even the garlic rondele or gorgonzola cream cheese.

EndFragment


----------



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you Tigerwoman.....I have to admit...I have copied ...or tried to replicate some of your things in the past.....just never realized they were your events!! must have seen the photos on Pinterest perhaps. Thank you ...I like the sounds of some of your "taste" pairings ...flavors I never thought of and cant wait to try some. Thanks.


----------

